# Need help with oil pressure alarm and pinging from engine.



## hsma (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 89 Jetta 5 speed where the oil pressure alarm will start buzzing after about my oil temp reads 225. I checked the oil and its full so I dont think im leaking or burning any oil. I did notice however theres a slight pinging noise when its idling. I am completely clueless on mechanics. Other than that the car runs fine but I dont want to damage the vehicle since it is my daily commute. I can try and upload the pinging sound to see if that would help with the diagnostics.

Thanks!


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*does it tap?*

If the car starts tapping like an old deisel you have an oil pressure problem. And shouldn't drive it


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Borrow a mechanical oil pressure guage and measure the pressure when the car is fully warmed up. good luck


----------

